# suggest me 5.1 Receiver within 17k !



## nvrmndryo (Jun 30, 2011)

I am tired of searching home theaters for my pc , Instead I am thinking of Buying good receiver & attach to my pc , Will it work ?
Please suggest me Receiver within 17k , I'll Prefer Yamaha , coz I've heard one of them n  was very good.
I'll buy speakers and woofer later .
receiver should have Hdmi port .


----------



## Sarath (Jul 1, 2011)

Are you attaching a receiver to the PC through the HDMI port?

What are the inputs you are looking at? HDMI etc
Outputs? Only 5.1, 7.1 or even video to Monitor/HDTV

A good soundcard with a good set of speakers will do the job as the receivers processing work can be done by your PC itself.
Check the HTPC in PC buying guide.
Of memory serves then its an Asus Xonar Platinum @9k -Sound card and
Speakers you will have to search yourself. In hififorum or other dedicated forums will throw more light on this.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 1, 2011)

first let me tell u I need receiver only to connect pc , m nvr gona connect blu-ray or dvd player or even my tv .Its for my bedroom ,n I only have pc in my bedroom.
Before that I used logitech z-5500 n I was happy,but it went dead n i couldn't get replacement cz its outdated.
So What I am asking is Should I go with Soundcard + 5.1 or Receivers like yamaha ,onkyo + speakers n woofer ?
I've tried to search for better speakers than z-5500 but it was disappointment , its replacement is here z-906 bt its nowhere near z-5500 .So If u know any 5.1 which is better than z-5500 please suggest me.My budget is 17k- 20k.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 1, 2011)

Soundcard + 5.1 os better than Receiver + 5.1. My sole opinion though.
Even I have been searching for speakers but since it is such a subjective experience you will have to test out the lot after making a list of good ones. 

Like I said a forum dedicated to AV will help you better. Check hififorums.com

Why do you need HDMI port? Monitor connection?


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 1, 2011)

well i have ordered my second z-5500 again. n i think ill buy asus xonar , i searched on ebay they have 2 cards - 1)ASUS Xonar DX 7.1  wich is rs5035  & 2) ASUS XONAR D2X 7.1 wich is for rs.10,500  
so wts the main diff in these two cards , n wich one ure suggesting ? these two are 7.1 cards n i need 5.1 , so xonar comes in 5.1 ?if yes then please suggest me with price .
thnx


----------



## Sarath (Jul 1, 2011)

I will ask another user on this forum who actually owns a sound card.

Even I was looking at a sound card + speaker set up and hence could answer the first part of your query but I havent checked out many. Wait for a while and meanwhile check other sites for reviews on the ones you ve rounded up. The 7.1 ones btw can be used for 5.1 but if you are looking at only a 5.1 that will be a bit of a search.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 1, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> well i have ordered my second z-5500 again. n i think ill buy asus xonar , i searched on ebay they have 2 cards - 1)ASUS Xonar DX 7.1  wich is rs5035  & 2) ASUS XONAR D2X 7.1 wich is for rs.10,500
> so wts the main diff in these two cards , n wich one ure suggesting ? these two are 7.1 cards n i need 5.1 , so xonar comes in 5.1 ?if yes then please suggest me with price .
> thnx



A 7.1 soundcard can power a headphone, 2.0, 2.1, 4.0, 4.1, 5.1, 7.1 speakers... So do not worry abt connec. 5.1 to a 7.1 soundcard..

Wats ur budget on sound card?


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 1, 2011)

i knw i can use 7.1 for 5.1 setup , i just asked for 5.1 coz i think it wud be cheaper .
anyways if u got to knw about soundcards let me knw here !cya


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 1, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Soundcard + 5.1 os better than Receiver + 5.1. My sole opinion though.



Receiver + 5.1 is better than Soundcard + 5.1...

But *depends on the surroundings wer they are put in*...



nvrmndryo said:


> i knw i can use 7.1 for 5.1 setup , i just asked for 5.1 coz i think it wud be cheaper .
> anyways if u got to knw about soundcards let me knw here !cya



The more Cheaper u get, the more crappier it sounds...


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 1, 2011)

well my budget is around 3-5k

i've read xonar series is good ?u knw the prices?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 1, 2011)

Xonar DX wil cost u 4.5K..

Its a good choice over the onboard audio... 
Also dont forget to do burn-in test before using the speakers


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 1, 2011)

m sorry bt don't knw wt is *burn-in-test* ? how do v do it ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 1, 2011)

Check *here*


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 1, 2011)

well , i got to knw how to do burn in test bt didnt get why ? by reading this seems speakers will really burn !lol


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 1, 2011)

Keep the vol. @ 35% n do this...



> For burn in tracks look for the XLO refrence CD. it has a lovely burn-in track. An even better one is the Isotek cd. It has 2 burn in tracks. Track 2 is for bookshelf speakers. This track does not go too deep with low frequencies. Track 2 is for FS speakers. it is designed to exercise the full 10 octaves on the speaker... Track 3 is for general maintenence. It'll demagnetize the components when you play it and 'massage' all the circuits from the CDP to the amp and then the speakers.



*OR*

Do this, burninwave.com/

Both worked well for me...


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 1, 2011)

hmm thts gr8 , sure ill do burn in wen my speakers arrive !


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 1, 2011)

Do not pump up the vol. until u do burn-in...


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 1, 2011)

sure , n thnx 4 d info !


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 1, 2011)

U'r welcome


----------



## Sarath (Jul 1, 2011)

I know receiver + 5.1 is better in the sound department but I was not sure how it will go with a PC and hence suggested a sound card + 5.1.

However thanks for answering promptly megamind.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 1, 2011)

^^Happy to help...


----------

